# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  حالت many to many

## nariman_t

برای کار کردن در حالت many to many  باید از پلاگین خاصی استفاده بشه مثل cornernote/yii2-linkall ؟

----------


## m_r_1989

نه اگه relation  های دیتا بیس رو درست زده باشی خود generator  برات تو مدل اضافه می کنه 





سرور اچ پی 

گفتار درمانی

----------

